# I'm sorry, but samba again :)



## paulk1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello 
So I've managed to get into my test samba share.
On the freebsd box I created a folde /home/user/test_share01
but now it says I don't have permissions to write smth in it.
The read-only is set to NO, everything else is default. Either from linux or windows, domain or not
This is probably solved easy, but I don't have a clue
P.S. I have a user security level. The only flag on my user is 
thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

Check the owner and permissions on the unix side. Make sure your test user owns it and is able to write there.


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 9, 2010)

oh yeah, that was stupid. root was the owner.
but wait, I thought I can create SAMBA users only in samba with no Unix users on the server at all, how would they have access then?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

paulk1 said:
			
		

> but wait, I thought I can create SAMBA users only in samba with no Unix users on the server at all, how would they have access then?


You do need the same accounts. The passwords don't have to match though.


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 10, 2010)

okay, I get it now. Share is ready 
thank you for help.


----------

